# Publications/books



## rickbrower (Dec 31, 2001)

Hello. I'm a new member on this site. Can someone provide me with information on reference material on growing trees for resale? I am planting maple,oak, linden, birch,and ash with the idea of selling in a few years. Especially useful is info on training and pruning techniques. My trees are ordered and I am awaiting spring...


----------

